# PS-52 Laser



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Have any of you tried this model out? Any feedback? I am thinking about trying one out. Probably the one with the Trumark RR-T bands, as I understand they are the most powerful.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, no one has one of these?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

just your luck


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have one Aaron. I have the Magnum one (yellow tubes) but if I were to do it again I would get the one with the RRT's. The Magnums are too hard to draw. When I did draw them back they came off the posts. Then I went to flats (what else?). A quick summation on this Slingshot:

Many adjustments to get it shooting properly;

too top heavy

you shoot from our chest-not like normal slingshots

once you get it set right-quite accurate

Red Dot sight is far better then the laser-laser difficult to see in sunlight

I personally didn't like the overall feel to the frame

It worked a lot better with flats(well so do mosty all of them!) Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I'll post a question about my last post. People who have bought the Laser Slingshots from precision have always wondered what the **** the blue rubber bands that are inside the tubes are for? I have to call the company and ask them. Does anyone have any clues as to what they are? (They are shown in the first picture). They are loaded in side the tubes. We discussed this at length on other forums in the past and all we could come up with are that they are either:

Shock absorbers ( like the old Falcon series by Saunders) to absorb tube shock at the posts(lessens the tubes wear patterns from flexing) It's what I think they are there for.

additional added power

added to increase tube wear

added to reduce air resistance inside the tube

Any ideas people?







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Flatband do you prep the posts any special way before you attach the flats to them?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

No Smitty, I just put them on and stretched a few pieces of latex scrap on them and it was fine. The post connection wasn't rounded like on a Trumark or Saunders. It's not really a good post for tubes-better for flats. Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh I thought you might be talking about the PS-55M Laser but if you're talking about my own, I just lightly sand the tops. Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I was talking about flats on posts in general. I might get rid of a few slingshots as gifts to friends by attaching Linatex to them.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

is that slingshot accurate? just wondering


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

As I was driving home tonight I realised how this would work. It struck me that a laser mounted in one of Jörg's swivel forks would naturally align to the exact path of the bands and hence the trajectory direction. A search of the forum brought me to this thread and I can see by googling images that the PS-55/ PS-52 forks swivel too. Wow, this is worth a try at making.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> As I was driving home tonight I realised how this would work. It struck me that a laser mounted in one of Jörg's swivel forks would naturally align to the exact path of the bands and hence the trajectory direction. A search of the forum brought me to this thread and I can see by googling images that the PS-55/ PS-52 forks swivel too. Wow, this is worth a try at making.


Joerg allready made a laser sighted slingshot its preatty cool .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

brooklyn00003 

pls pm me again,i can not pm you.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Im with you Flat.. The blue rubber bands sound like they are for shock absorption.


----------

